# Topics > Entities > Scientific institutions >  Allen Institute for Artificial Intelligence, Seattle, Washington, USA

## Airicist

Website - allenai.org
allen.ai

youtube.com/@allenai

twitter.com/allen_ai

linkedin.com/company/allen-ai

Allen Institute for Artificial Intelligence on Wikipedia

Founder - Paul Gardner Allen 

Board Member and Advisor - Oren Etzioni

Chief Scientific Officer and President - Christof Koch

----------


## Airicist

Christof Koch: Consciousness in Biological and Artificial Brains

Published on Jul 11, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Article "The Allen AI Science Challenge"
Is your model smarter than an 8th grader?

October 7, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Article "Artificial-intelligence institute launches free science search engine"
Semantic Scholar comes from centre backed by Microsoft co-founder Paul Allen.

by Nicola Jones
November 2, 2015

Semantic Scholar - semanticscholar.org

----------


## Airicist

AI2 Incubator – Join us!

May 28, 2019




> Artificial intelligence is changing everything—we’re teaching computers to see, hear, read, speak, and think. At the AI2 incubator, we’re taking those breakthrough technologies and turning them into really exciting startups. 
> 
> We are a highly specialized deep tech incubator housed inside a leading AI research institute, and the startups that work with us get access to that extraordinary technical community of world class researchers and engineers. So when you’re ready to launch your next company—and to do the work that you’re going to tell your grandkids about—come talk to us.


ai2incubator.com

----------


## Airicist

Article "Allen Institute for AI takes over Vulcan’s portfolio of environmental big-data projects"

by Alan Boyle
March 17, 2021

Vulcan Inc.

----------

